# 30lb. Tarpon Pic...Do I get an award?



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Wanted to share a picture of some of my Tarpon catches. 

Allright guys.....not to brag....but.....these past two weeks I've already posted enough pics to label BaffinBayWiz as one BAD MO-FO! Bonefish, tarpon, jacks, snapper, sails, mahi, trophy trout, mama reds, Lingy Lings, lobsters, kings, and on and on. ALL FISH TAKEN THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With the pics to prove it!! Does 2cool give an award to the BAD MO-FO of the year!


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

*30lb. Tarpon Pic...Do I get an award?*

Sure do!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

AL-umineum said:


> *30lb. Tarpon Pic...Do I get an award?*
> 
> Sure do!!


LOL!
Greenie for both of you


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Love it! Now I got some BAIT!!!!!!!!! 

But really.....I was thinking of a 5'4" 95lb. young dumb ny*#&maniac that recently inherated a 24hr liquor store and daddy's new offshore boat! Who doesn't like to shop and doesn't wear clothes! She doesn't wanna marry and doesn't wanna fight, and doesn't give two ****s if I stay out all night!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

lol everybody needs a bunny with a pancake on his head... As for being a bad mofo I'll give ya that much but thats pretty typical if you get to spend long amounts of time in florida. Doesn't seem that extraordinary from FL. Now prove me wrong and start jumping tarpon and trollign for sails of the Texas coast and change my mind. Nonetheless I would love to the ability to go down and do that as it looks liek a great time. Congrats on some great fish..


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

That's why my girl has got to have her daddy's offshore boat so that I can get to trollin'! 

Waters Water!!! It's the guy on the end of the line that makes the difference!!! Yeeeee-HAH!!!!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

If water is water show me one place in texas where people hand feed tarpon from a pier. I'm not say there isn't but if there is I've never heard of it...water is definetly not water


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

*What Elsh?*

Bad Mo-fo?


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

*Huh?*

Huh?


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

No hand feeding going on over here. Just Sett'in Back on Hooks! Let me know where to find them pet tarpon.....


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

He's Everywhere, He's Everywhere!!!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

just makin a point to how many more you have in fl versus tx...


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

To tell you the truth.....offshore fishing in FL is harder than in TX. In TX you just head straight out until you find the rigs. You find a rig, you find the fish. In FL you go out and it's nothing but miles and miles of water. No rigs, no structure, hard fishing. You REALLY got to find em!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

So, about this young lady you spoke of. Ya want all that for a couple of fish pics ? LOL


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not asking for much....aren't I?


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Coast to Coast!


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Nice fish ya got there wiz...*

Must be the Lucky shorts. Or Hi waters..Either way Nice Fish..


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

dont u wish starlite!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry aint got the columbia pants with the columbia guide shirt and columbia lid like some wantabees out there. I just got on the killin' shorts and the white tee! Ain't trying to impress anyone out on the water starbright. My dresser drawer consists of half Fishing rags and half GQ duds. Too bad, I'm constantly digging into the Fishing rags! 

Last time I checked, there was no Dillards or Foleys down on the fishing islands of the Florida Keys! Don't Hate!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Aren't those Capri pants?


----------



## Bombay (Jul 9, 2006)

I just want to know what you do for a living that let's you spend so much time on the water?


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm just trying to figure out if this is a joke?

Nice fish...yes...can't argue that, but surely you're not *THIS* arrogant? You take a lot of pics...I'll give you that much. You should start a 2nd file for pictures from TEXAS, so you can brag about fish you catch in the waters here.

I don't get it...this is a joke...right? Tell me I missed something.


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

wow.. nice catches.. thats one hell of a good yr of fishin.


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I failed to mention.......I'm Texas' newest Millionaire! No time to work!


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

*What not to wear.*



Grande Venado said:


> Aren't those Capri pants?


 Thats some funny stuff there.


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

There Grande shorts....Grand Venado. Need em' to pack the Grande's! 

Pack you?


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW! Very nice fish. You are way cool. You are my new hero, long limbs and all.


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

*Grandes!*

It don't matter if i'm off the coast of Texas or Costa Rica........The Wiz will catch some FISH!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll take a picture of the LONG limb and PM it to ya! 

Do I smell haters????


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

We're gonna need the bulk bags for this one. LMAO


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> We're gonna need the bulk bags for this one. LMAO


Rofl!


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll pass on the Broke Back Bay offer.

And your right. I'm nowhere near your league.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*Golf Clap...*

A *golf clap* is a sarcastic form of applause, used to show indifference or disdain. It is performed by lightly and rapidly clapping the fingers of one hand against the palm of the other. It is patterned after the sound of distant applause heard during televised golf tournaments.


----------



## PinStripe (Aug 3, 2005)

Wiz has been on the board a few months now he is always nice to others and gets to fish alot. I could name many posters on this board that are much more arrogant than Wiz. I saw the humor and good nature in Wiz's post that started this thread. I think he deserves an attaboy. I think lots of us are green and we aitn sea sick..... LOL

PS Keep Kickin A.ss Wiz & Good Fishing & Hard Living


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Pin! 

It is a hard living...luckily I can do it. I think all these haters are stuck at their underpaid office jobs and have nothing else to do than diss a person who strives everyday to make it on the water and do some wholesome fishing. They are the one's that have only caught hardheads everytime they go out to fish and are just mad at someone like me that has caught more fish than they would ever dream about catching! Thanks for the PS! It's what I do!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

BaffinBayWiz said:


> Thanks Pin!
> 
> It is a hard living...luckily I can do it. I think all these haters are stuck at their underpaid office jobs and have nothing else to do than diss a person who strives everyday to make it on the water and do some wholesome fishing. They are the one's that have only caught hardheads everytime they go out to fish and are just mad at someone like me that has caught more fish than they would ever dream about catching! Thanks for the PS! It's what I do!


nice pics, but those last couple a lines sound a little rexish. i can admit however, i wish i was sitting in a dove field right now. they'll be flying fast with that gusting wind this pm


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Who's Rex? :wink:


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Alright Wiz, you've annoyed from the first moment you started posting thinking everyone would be impressed with your trips and all your so called money. No, I do not work at an underpaid office and fish almost daily. I think Ksimms said it best.. is it possbile to actually be that arrogant? You are wanting us to bow down to your ********. I've never in my life see anyone so proud of a few *chicken *dolphin. Those **** thing are on 2cool probably at least a dozen times. As for you snapper out of your bay boat.. I've seen them more times than I could count. I honestly think you posted new topics of the same snapper there it seemed like every other day. Great, you caught some *decent* fish, nothing I would get too terribly excited about. That 30lb tarpon is a record contender for sure... Not many people tarpon fish in FL and come home *that proud* of a baby tarpon like that. You sir amaze me with your need to promote yourself, are you any better than us because your line of work let you sit and fl for what 8 months I think i read? Go fishing get some *new* pics, post them once (not half a dozen) and then maybe your name may be something on here.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Funny Stuff...


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

It's the Capri pants i tell ya.


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I hate to break to you guys but there are a ton of other people on here that enjoy what I post. First of all, look at the short period of time that I've been on this cooler and look at all the greenies I've acquired in that short amount of time. I've received many of compliments and have made a bunch of friends just by being on here and w/ PMs. I appreciate everyone's compliments but for some reason, a lil' pride seems to bother a couple of haters. I've seen only two greenies for starbright and a quite a bit for you Mitchy. Though, I was hoping to see that many after being a cooler for a couple of years now. Even after both of you guys have been on here for a while, I see NO FISH!!! It blows my mind on how both of you guys can criticize my fish when you guys very very seldom show any fish ya'll catch. All these pics are as recent as a ripe tomato and are the only ones I have on this computer. I have PLENTY of other photos of fish, hunting, etc. that many other people can enjoy. So An easy thing for you two to do now is just not bother with any of my posts. You guys don't know me or what I do, fishing is only one of a million things that I do fairly well. If this was a rodeo thread, THEN you'll see me braggin' and if you've seen me rope.....YES you would bow to me! I just can't beleive that a lil' joking and pride can irritate someone as it did w/ u guys.


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

i've seen several posts by you that were very fun to read...which is still why I think you *MUST *be fooling around with this nonsense. Either that or I mis-judged you from the start. I really don't think you're this arrogant...I think you're just playing around.

Then again...you don't need my approval. Maybe you are an @ss and nobody really knew it until now.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

plan b.. you have a pm


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I just can't beleive that a lil' joking and pride can irritate someone as it did w/ u guys.[/QUOTE]

Just a lil' jokin' and pride. Far from an @ss.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

i couldn't resist!!


BaffinBayWiz said:


> I hate to break to you guys but there are a ton of other people on here that enjoy what I post. First of all, look at the short period of time that I've been on this cooler and look at all the greenies I've acquired in that short amount of time. I've received many of compliments and have made a bunch of friends just by being on here and w/ PMs. I appreciate everyone's compliments but for some reason, a lil' pride seems to bother a couple of haters. I've seen only two greenies for starbright and a quite a bit for you Mitchy. Though, I was hoping to see that many after being a cooler for a couple of years now. Even after both of you guys have been on here for a while, I see NO FISH!!! It blows my mind on how both of you guys can criticize my fish when you guys very very seldom show any fish ya'll catch. All these pics are as recent as a ripe tomato and are the only ones I have on this computer. I have PLENTY of other photos of fish, hunting, etc. that many other people can enjoy. So An easy thing for you two to do now is just not bother with any of my posts. You guys don't know me or what I do, fishing is only one of a million things that I do fairly well. If this was a rodeo thread, THEN you'll see me braggin' and if you've seen me rope.....YES you would bow to me! I just can't beleive that a lil' joking and pride can irritate someone as it did w/ u guys.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Love it. THANK YOU!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to delete this thread so that I can get on with things.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe My Original post said Nice fish,must be the shorts, as if to say they were lucky, But since you Keep rambling and are so defensive, If this was a Rodeo Thread as you said I'd have to say you'd be the Best Rodeo Clown around in those britches... Me think you need to get 50 bucks and Head to Laredo or reynosa for an evening...


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Will you be roping at the Pasadena rodeo?


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

tiger...Sent u a PM.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

finally after at least a week, a great post! please proceed lmao!


----------



## scotthawk55 (Jun 27, 2006)

Can't we all just get along??????? Cool pics, great fish and WOW you got a bunch of greenies too your my hero.
I havn't been posting here long but in the short time I have I got the impression that this was a place for people to share experience's, knowledge, advice, and a little friendship, but you guys aren't being very friendly. A little modesty goes a long way Wiz, and odviously we are all jealous and envy you and if it makes you feel better I dub you most Arrogant Fisherman Ever.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*tarpon*

In Florida, tarpon that size are like catching 16 in trout here in Texas. My brother caught one similar size off his back dock while fishing for trout. He was stationed in Key West.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Whiz, shhhh!, Come here, I'm a gonna tell you a little secret........

Next time you take a fish pic, hold it out AS FAR AS YOU CAN, and your fish will look HUGE!!!! I'm the only person who knows about this, and now I've past it along to you........

Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone, oh yeah, and it works great for Deer too!!!!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

BaffinBayWiz said:


> Love it! Now I got some BAIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But really.....I was thinking of a 5'4" 95lb. young dumb ny*#&maniac that recently inherated a 24hr liquor store and daddy's new offshore boat! Who doesn't like to shop and doesn't wear clothes! She doesn't wanna marry and doesn't wanna fight, and doesn't give two ****s if I stay out all night!


Another secret, your back in Texas now, we all listen to Jason Boland, SO QUIT PASSING OFF SONG LYRICS AS WITTY POSTS!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

It has something with the way you try to come across wiz.........showing off pics of your catch is nice and all, but posting reports with the pictures will get you further down the road than looking like you are trying to show off, know what I mean. and don't equate the number of green dots next to your post number, as a way of measuring your greenie count to someone elses. Hold your cursor over theirs or your greenie's and you will see someone's actual greenie count


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> We're gonna need the bulk bags for this one. LMAO


 rothflmao


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm liking this too much! I just went through the whole thread and laughed my @ss off! It's Friday night and ITS BLOWING!!!! What else can I do?


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

This is awesome!! I needed a little cheer w/ the way the wind is howling....Please *Whiz,* post another so we can get a little more insight into what type of disfunctionality you actually categorize into. AWESOME!!!! Whiz, you have whizzed down your leg long enough on this thread don't you think!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*For tha Whiz*

Yer a Bad MoFo fo sho,

Uplifting yourself like a Ho,

While posting your pics,

With arms straight as sticks,

And patting your back some mo......

Let me tell ya you twit,

We don't give a chit,

If you don't catch a fish anymore...


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

lol so thats what happens when white guys try to rap...



Badhabit said:


> Yer a Bad MoFo fo sho,
> 
> Uplifting yourself like a Ho,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Obviously your not too found of ithttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=88930



BaffinBayWiz said:


> I'm liking this too much! I just went through the whole thread and laughed my @ss off! It's Friday night and ITS BLOWING!!!! What else can I do?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

He made his bed, and he's gonna sleep in it now......lol


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Good lord man...

Did you get all 137 posts on this one thread??

Hows your arm feel? Alright I hope. All that patting yourself on the back could cause tendinitis.


Someone rename this guy Tooter and rename his boat "The White Knight"!

Your honey named Mermaid? I bet she is!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

*Briskets...*

If u Keep stuffin' your face wit dem Briskets.....I'm gonna have to break out one of these and tie you like stocked hog!

NOTE: I'm laughing MY @SS OFF RIGHT NOW! I don't have any more pics on this computer and it's killing me. Stay Tuned till tomorrow when I post some REAL fish! I went outside and flicked the first thing I saw. THE MONEY MAKERS!!!!


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

actually, that would be a limerick!! pretty good one too

Jeff


Mitchw123456 said:


> lol so thats what happens when white guys try to rap...


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Good lord man...
> 
> Did you get all 137 posts on this one thread??
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to that guy?? Wasn't he the one that used to post on ***?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I think he moved to Baffin by the looks of this thread.

He claimed to have millions (prolly of that rockport rattler invention) so fishing every day would be easy.

LOL


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

What A Friggin Deuch_bag


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it! Wiz, thanks for the pics, and the entertaining thread! Oh...and by the way, a wise man once said " dont hate the player, hate the game". I Think that applies.


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

AL-umineum said:


> actually, that would be a limerick!! pretty good one too
> 
> Jeff


Very funny and creative, but far from a limerick. ie. 5 lines.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

whats that purple thing in the last pic??


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Jake Reaves said:


> whats that purple thing in the last pic??


His new truck.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

and i dont see a side saddle in the bunch,,,,,,wonder who rides those


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

i was referring to the first part,dude.

jeff


Pubguy said:


> Very funny and creative, but far from a limerick. ie. 5 lines.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

BaffinBayWiz said:


> If u Keep stuffin' your face wit dem Briskets.....I'm gonna have to break out one of these and tie you like stocked hog!
> 
> !


I doubt that seriously......


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*This is the kind of entertainment I've been missing*

Thanks for the laughs fellas.

Lets all meet at the Rockport carwash and have a discussion with the Wiz. I'll bring the mirror so he can admire himself while we all talk. I'm betting Wiz was the QB for Katy High back in the late '70's chunkin all those outlet passes to the White Knight himself. Legendary status in my book. Wiz - look up narcissism in the dictionary and get back to us. This has gotta be a good troll, and for that he deserves alot of credit, well ........... maybe knot !!! - HD


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

SAY DARRELL, You might wanna kick back just a few more of them tall ones for messin with this cat. Or he might have you on the end of that rod before the nights over!!!Just dont let him get a picture of you cause then WE ALL got the evidence.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

He might have you bowed up like a HALLOWEEN CAT!!!!HISS HISS


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> He might have you bowed up like a HALLOWEEN CAT!!!!HISS HISS


Aparently you don't know me very well...... lol....

Surely your not trying to be next....... :biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A few clowns short of a circus.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> A few clowns short of a circus.


:rotfl: ...... whew, dat says it all


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

He might just have you broke over like a shotgun...........I love you maaaaaannn.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

DARRELL there aint nothing like pokin fun at cha at 12 at night when youve been [email protected]!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> DARRELL there aint nothing like pokin fun at cha at 12 at night when youve been [email protected]!


If you like playin' with FIRE! Go for it!

I'll start taking odds if ya like:rotfl:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> DARRELL there aint nothing like pokin fun at cha at 12 at night when youve been [email protected]!


LOL


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> Lol


lol... had fun, going to bed... you got my last greenie


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright big man well see ya later.......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Louie!*



LouieB said:


> Good lord man...
> 
> Did you get all 137 posts on this one thread??
> 
> ...


Man Louie, lol...you nailed it. That's who I thought it was. LOL!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

all that and a bag of chips....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

geez...what a thread.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Guess we will not get to see any more of the Wiz's pictures or read any of his attempts at humor. RTP Wiz


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

It reminds me of the movies, really...the stereotypical frat guy that's thinks he's really funny and really awesome and talented, and the more he brags about his stuff, the more folks will like him, but really inside he's scared and unloved and hates himself. 

Here's a loving pat, Wiz...there there, it's ok. You're unique and special for who you are, not for how many fish you catch or how big you make them look holding them way out from your body to skew the perspective...and you don't have to talk big to impress us. In fact, quite the opposite. People like someone who's humble and grateful for what they have much more than a braggart. So, have we learned a few things today? Ok, good man, chin up, and please join the rest of the class outside for recess.

Sheesh


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nobody cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Hevy Dee said:


> Thanks for the laughs fellas.
> 
> Lets all meet at the Rockport carwash and have a discussion with the Wiz. I'll bring the mirror so he can admire himself while we all talk. I'm betting Wiz was the QB for Katy High back in the late '70's chunkin all those outlet passes to the White Knight himself. Legendary status in my book. Wiz - look up narcissism in the dictionary and get back to us. This has gotta be a good troll, and for that he deserves alot of credit, well ........... maybe knot !!! - HD


Who was the quarterback then???


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm kinda sad he's gone now, this was the most entertaining thread that I've read in a while


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Guess he won't be entertaining us anymore........it was fun while it lasted


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

JUST hang in there guys , I am sure there will be more!!


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

stop the hate.

wiz...i'm impressed. 
this was a really funny thread, till it got ugly. if i had another 10 minutes to spare i'd reread it and make notes on who made me laugh and who was just downright offensive.
Pics are what make this site worth visiting..as far as i'm concerned, right now...
Wiz...you are the man...keep'em coming...dig out some old ones, and post them too.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

BaffinBayWiz said:


> Can someone tell me how to delete this thread so that I can get on with things.


How bout just forget about it and move on. This is a just a message board for pete-sake.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Dat Boy didn't git none of BHs Brisket....but he did get tha sausage!!!









LMAO....


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

You and Rush Limbaugh should strt your own show. He thinks he is the best thing saince sliced bread too. You guys could fight about that for at least 30 minutes a day on national radio I am sure! Anybody with the coin can hire a guide and go catch fish. It happens every day.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

All hail the mighty Baffin Bay wiz , the only man on 2 cool to photograph, post and demand attention and admiration for everything he ever hooked. 

Tell me you cured a disease or drug somebody out of a burning building and then I'll give you athe attention you so desperately want. Until then keep right on making an arse out of yourself dude , your kinda cute in a windy day kinda way.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> All hail the mighty Baffin Bay wiz , the only man on 2 cool to photograph, post and demand attention and admiration for everything he ever hooked.
> 
> Tell me you cured a disease or drug somebody out of a burning building and then I'll give you athe attention you so desperately want. Until then keep right on making an arse out of yourself dude , your kinda cute in a windy day kinda way.


Well said TC.........


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Guess we won't get to find out how he faired in the Kenner tournament this weekend. That wind was brutal, I think we checked in 40 -50 teams with fish out of 175 registered teams, I tried to keep a eye out for him, but didn't see anyone come thru my check in line wearing killing shorts and a white t-shirt lol


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

please..........


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> Guess we won't get to find out how he faired in the Kenner tournament this weekend. That wind was brutal, I think we checked in 40 -50 teams with fish out of 175 registered teams, I tried to keep a eye out for him, but didn't see anyone come thru my check in line *wearing killing shorts and a white t-shirt *lol


Don't you mean a white "wife beater"?

All you need to look for is the one guy beating his chest saying he is the king!
Oh yeah, he'll be the one driving the new Dodge, white to match his tank top, and drinking an Old english 40. LOL


----------



## redfin20 (Jun 5, 2006)

dude thats bad#@#$, nice fish and pics. i wanna be a bad mo fo too.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Here we go again....LOL.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

please.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Aren't you too short to be a good roper?*

I know this would have got his goat.

I say this in all fun but this was the most hilarious thread in the short time i have been here.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

You can always tell the people who don't score touchdowns very often because they don't act like they've been there before. Nice small to average fish by the way.


----------

